# Capital Gains - IRS 2017



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I am preparing my IRS return for 2017 - this time around i have to declare the sale of my property, and the possible capital gain , although we have not yet decided whether or not to purchase or rent another property.
So one detail we need to simulate an assessment is the " Coefficient" to increase our allowance that we have. In our case we purchased in 2006, and sold in 2017.
Has anyone any ideas on how and where we can find this necessary coefficient.
In fact any guidance and advice on Property Capital Gains would be most helpful.
We fully realise that it is Financas that make the calculation, but a simulation would be useful.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Portaria n.º 326/2017 de 30 de Outubro


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Many thank's


----------

